

Bill Gates tried to 'rip me off', claims Microsoft co-founder Allen - DMPenfold2008
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3267807/bill-gates-tried-to-rip-me-off-claims-microsoft-co-founder-allen/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391257>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391236>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390281>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390224>

